# What Kind Of Plant Is This?



## Dashina

Title says it all.
Just wanna know what kind of plant I have in my tank so I can find proper care instructions on it on the internet.
I though they where Java ferns but I did research and looked different from Java fern.


----------



## Ægir

It appears to be some type of Sword, maybe Amazon Sword?

I always struggled with them until I started dosing Iron, had a small DIY CO2 reactor, and lots of light.


----------



## Dashina

Amazon sword huh. I'll do research on that. 
Co2 thingy mobob sounds costly. I should focus more on upgrading my tank.Thanks aegir


----------



## Ægir

Dashina said:


> Amazon sword huh. I'll do research on that.
> Co2 thingy mobob sounds costly. I should focus more on upgrading my tank.Thanks aegir


Really not expensive at all, a pop bottle, some sugar and yeast.

Agree there are more important things to focus on first.


----------



## memento

Echinodorus sp.


----------



## ryanimpreza

Dashina said:


> Title says it all.
> Just wanna know what kind of plant I have in my tank so I can find proper care instructions on it on the internet.
> I though they where Java ferns but I did research and looked different from Java fern.


Amazon sword for sure. Best thing for that plant is to use fertilizer tabs right at the root. It will get big as long as you have the lighting.


----------



## scent troll

amazon sword. beautiful plant. they go fairly well with piranha but expect to lose a few leaves now and then to bites.


----------

